# Windows 10 Mobile Update News



## EmmaWLove (Nov 14, 2018)

Windows 10 Mobile November 2018 cumulative update is available
November 14, 2018 







*Windows 10 Mobile Build 15254.541*
HP Elite x3 , Microsoft Lumia 550 , Lumia 650 , Lumia 950/950 XL , Alcatel Idol 4S and Alcatel OneTouch Fierce XL.

*Windows 10 Mobile Build 15063.1446*
Old Phone


----------



## nate0 (Nov 15, 2018)

Oh yes...W10M still trucking along.  If only Microsoft had gotten their heads outta the clouds, how it could've been...


----------



## EmmaWLove (Dec 11, 2018)

*Windows 10 Mobile December 2018 cumulative update is available*






*15254.544*
HP Elite x3 , Microsoft Lumia 550 , Lumia 650 , Lumia 950/950 XL , Alcatel Idol 4S and Alcatel OneTouch Fierce XL.

*15063.1506*
Old Phone


----------



## augustinionut (Dec 11, 2018)

And the changes are?


----------



## nate0 (Dec 11, 2018)

augustinionut said:


> And the changes are?

Click to collapse



https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/4478936/december112018kb4478936osbuild15254xxx

This build includes all the improvements from KB4471327


----------



## augustinionut (Dec 12, 2018)

Is not that i dont know. I wanted a full, professional post.


----------



## nate0 (Dec 12, 2018)

augustinionut said:


> Is not that i dont know. I wanted a full, professional post.

Click to collapse


----------



## EmmaWLove (Jan 11, 2019)

Windows 10 Mobile January 2019 cumulative update is available
January 8th 2019

Windows 10 Mobile Build 15254.547
HP Elite x3 , Microsoft Lumia 550 , Lumia 650 , Lumia 950/950 XL , Alcatel Idol 4S and Alcatel OneTouch Fierce XL.

Windows 10 Mobile Build 15063.1563
Old Phone


----------



## Ahveka (Apr 27, 2019)

My Lumia 950 XL is stuck on 10586.107. Is there a way I can get one of these updates as an ffu to flash manually? I can't find anything newer than 10586.318, even on Lumiafirmware.


----------



## naryhd (Apr 27, 2019)

anyone has problems with whatsapp? messages not arriving on time or just never arriving, sending messages took several minutes to send :|


----------



## uiqjirka (Apr 28, 2019)

Whatsapp works perfectly, including notifications.


----------

